# SHBG not tested by doctor? Important?



## eatspinach (Aug 28, 2012)

Rowdybrad had written on one of his posts:

A normal TRT program will try to optimize you estradiol as well as your testosterone and SHBG. The basic tests are:

Total and Free Testosterone
E2
TSH
CBC
CMP
PSA
SHBG

So..... I was tested by an endocrinologist and receivee all but an SHBG test.  I also was thinking about getting another Testosterone serum test done since my first one was done later in the day (3 pm) and came back REALLY low (32  - reference is 348-1197). So my concern is that I should take the test again in the morning but how important is the SHBG test? The "female hormone panel" on "privatemdlabs" doesn't seem to include SHBG but the "hormone panel with F&T testosterone & SHBG" obviously does. A difference of $76 --> 51 dollars versus 127 dollars with the discount code.  Is there another option or lab test I missed? Opinions appreciated. thanks - EATSPINACH


----------



## curls (Aug 28, 2012)

I am no expert but if your total test came back at 32 during any part of the day you have low test.  Even if you took the test first thing in the morning it is not going to be 10x higher -which would still be in the below normal range.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 28, 2012)

Sex hormone-binding globulin.  Normal ranges for adult males are between 20-60. Stuff like igf, hh, lower shbg, and stuff like estrogen raises it.


----------



## eatspinach (Aug 29, 2012)

So should I test for it? I really am curious.  I think I may do it so I don't regret it since I'm going on TRT. Later I can test for comparison. Anyone out there whose Testosterone was  low (not necessarily as low as mine) care to disclose their SHBG if you had it tested?


----------



## eatspinach (Oct 20, 2012)

Just a followup. I got a full bloodwork again 2 weeks later before I started TRT & first thing in the morning.  My results : SHBG 25.1  --  Total Test. - 358.5 -- Free Test - 9.7 -- Estradiol - 15.1.  I would have qualified for trt anyways but I found a way to tinker with the results which ended up costing me a trip to an mri and $390 less out of pocket.  I should have, could have tested my own bloodwork to see how it read from labcorp but I didn't know about privateMdlabs dot com. Live & learn.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi spinach. For what it's worth my doc lets me self-titrate (i.e. set my own dose to where I feel best). And I feel best about 15% *above* the "normal" reference range.

If I am in normal range my mind doesn't work. If I'm speaking to a crowd I can't think of the right words, for instance.

So go on what you feel, rather than on what the "normal" numbers are.


----------

